# Soap sticking in my molds?



## BackfourtyMI.

I have some of the tray molds that say Goats milk , floral's, etc. But sometimes the soap doesn't come out clean although I always spray them with cooking spray before pouring in my soap.

What am I doing wrong? Not enough or too much spray or am I taking them out of the molds too soon?

My silicone molds come out so nice & easy.


----------



## linn

If they are the clear plastic molds, they are probably made for M&P soap. Try greasing them up good with petroleum jelly. That's what works in sticky molds for me.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I'll try the petroleum Jelly next time. Not sure if they are made for the M & P soap, I bought them from Hoeggers supply & I don't think the description listed a kind of soap they were made for.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Cooking spray will just saponify with the rest of the oils.

Since tray molds rarely heat up enough to gel, you might want to wait longer before attempting to unmold. If you are in a hurry, put them in the freezer for a couple of hours.


----------



## Barn Yarns

ive put molds in the freezer, too. they pop out very easy for the most part!


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

Thanks for the help everyone. Getting ready to make another batch of soap & I'll try the freezer trick before I unmold them tomorrow just to be safe. I'll probably grease them with the vaseline 1st before pouring though too!


----------



## Peggy

I put mine in the freezer for several hours and they pop right out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Backfourty,
What oils are you using ... for individual molds (especially intricate design molds) you'll want to have at least 70% room oils that are hard at temp. OR wait 48 hours before trying to unmold.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I'm using sunflower & coconut oil along with the lard. I did try the freezer & it works great. I have been unmolding my soaps 12 to 24 hours after making.


----------



## crazy4equines

When I use the plastic molds I use petroleum Jelly and when I am ready to un mold them I stick them in the freezer for 10 to 20 minutes and they just pop right out but I wait 24 hours to un mold.


----------



## BackfourtyMI.

I used the petroleum jelly & the freezer with 1 batch but this last batch I didn't use anything in the molds & just put them in the freezer for a few hours & they popped right out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Backfourty said:


> but this last batch I didn't use anything in the molds & just put them in the freezer for a few hours & they popped right out.


Preferred method because the petroleum jelly/Vaseline/mineral oil/other non-saponifiable product doesn't leave a residue on the soap!


----------



## halfpint

Petroleum jelly irritates my skin so I definitely wouldn't want it on my soap. If that is the only thing that you use those molds for, you might want to spray them with food grade silicone spray. I put my shaped molds in my insulated carrier for 9x12 baking dishes with wax paper on top to prevent soap from getting on the carrier and they seem to gel well.
My molds are all silicone so I can push the soaps out easily. I usually air the insulated carrier out a day or two before putting them up for use with food.


----------

